# Introducing.. My "TOYS"!! =) (Pic Heavy)



## stellarx1587 (Jun 22, 2006)

So here's the collection. It took a billion years gettin' all my stuff out, but I was bored and didn't have anything better to do. I'm missing some stuff, but I'll come back and edit it later. 







Eye Stuff..




























My MAC Fantasy Lashes (Bottem 2 are Shu Uemura)












Face Stuff & Some other random stuff I forgot to take a pic of...












Lip Stuff...


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 22, 2006)

wow thats a gorgeous collection! you have some really nice stuff!


----------



## quandolak (Jun 22, 2006)

.........


----------



## Lalli (Jun 22, 2006)

WOW!! and i was moaning about listing my collection!!


----------



## XoXo (Jun 22, 2006)

you have an amazing collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love it


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jun 22, 2006)

love them all!!very pretty


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 22, 2006)

love your collection.


----------



## artemisa (Jun 22, 2006)

I see you've used quite a lot your CCB's! How do you use them? I have 3 and I've never figured how to used them so I thought maybe I would sell/swap them!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 22, 2006)

IM drooling........ awsome


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 22, 2006)

Great collection! Some of those fluidlines look untouched!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow!! sweet sweet collection!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artemisa* 
_I see you've used quite a lot your CCB's! How do you use them? I have 3 and I've never figured how to used them so I thought maybe I would sell/swap them!_

 
I use them as a base for my e/s together w/ my paints. Or you can use them as a base for your blush.


----------



## ccarp001 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 
_*jaw drops open*_

 
 DITTO!!


----------



## german_melly (Jun 23, 2006)

really great *mouth fall down*^^ ....i'm speechless!!
how long did it take to get such a huge collection?? that's awsome!


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow. Amazing collection. I love it.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *german_melly* 
_really great *mouth fall down*^^ ....i'm speechless!!
how long did it take to get such a huge collection?? that's awsome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A span of a few years... Its a fun hobby!!!


----------



## tattyxheart (Jun 24, 2006)

got enough there? haha


----------



## anuy (Jun 24, 2006)

oh my gosh i love your collection! what part os socal are you from? i work at the MAC in nordies north county fair.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_oh my gosh i love your collection! what part os socal are you from? i work at the MAC in nordies north county fair._

 
Really? I'm from Temecula... I was actually just there not too long ago... small world! haha =)


----------



## anuy (Jun 25, 2006)

yeah, totally small world! you should stop by and visit me, i love meeting other MAC fanatics!


----------



## kimb (Jun 28, 2006)

Holy $hit!!! :eyes open wide::jaw drops to the floor:


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Jun 28, 2006)

ooohh very nice!  those mini pigments in the first pic on the left side where the bright pink one is, when was that from?  one of the holiday collections?


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipglossrockstar* 
_ooohh very nice!  those mini pigments in the first pic on the left side where the bright pink one is, when was that from?  one of the holiday collections?_

 
Yah it is. It's from the 2004 Holiday Collection.


----------



## anuy (Jul 8, 2006)

hey sweetie! you seem like the ultimate MAC fan! and because you live near my counter i was just wondering if you wanted to get patternmaker from nordies w/ me? message me if you're interested and we'll pre-order the sets so you can make sure you get yours before we sell out! k thanks love!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 8, 2006)

That is a seriously impressive collection.  That must of taken years to collect.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there, just curious...what is that palette in the 7th photo down,
in the center with the 10 rectangular shaped pans?

btw, incredible collection!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jul 11, 2006)

LOVE it!


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 12, 2006)

I want delphic...*cries*.  gorgeous collection!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 
_Hi there, just curious...what is that palette in the 7th photo down,
in the center with the 10 rectangular shaped pans?

btw, incredible collection!_

 
That was from the 2002 Holiday collection.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jul 25, 2006)

in the fifteenth picture, the second one after the last picture of the lashes, what is the textured thing?
e/s?


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLAMORandGORE* 
_in the fifteenth picture, the second one after the last picture of the lashes, what is the textured thing?
e/s?_

 
Hmmm I'm not sure which one you're talking about, but the 15th picture is just of pigments. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 25, 2006)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 W!​


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 25, 2006)

*holy crapola!!*

i think its asbolutely beautiful collection. what is the pink pearlizer, 2nd to the left? its freakin pretty.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2006)

*mouth drops*

How...How do I react to this? Gosh, that is such a-a...WOW. I am jealous.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cruz_kitten* 
_i think its asbolutely beautiful collection. what is the pink pearlizer, 2nd to the left? its freakin pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That one is Hundred Degrees. =)


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome collection!!! I was wondering about the picture with the eye shadow quads which is the one in the second row down, far left with the light pink,lavendar,taupe-ish color and sparkly white? It is so pretty and for some reason I don't remember this one?


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chloe2277* 
_Awesome collection!!! I was wondering about the picture with the eye shadow quads which is the one in the second row down, far left with the light pink,lavendar,taupe-ish color and sparkly white? It is so pretty and for some reason I don't remember this one?_

 
That one is the 4 Beau Quad.. =)


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 
_That one is the 4 Beau Quad.. =)_

 
Thanx! I don't know how I missed this one! Very pretty!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 1, 2006)

::makeupgasm::


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 3, 2006)

wow, i thought i had a big selection. Nothing compared to you


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 3, 2006)

Holy mother of..... =X  Awesome!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 3, 2006)

OMG! What is that bright bright green pigment in your collection? PRO obviously, but what's the name of it? thanks so much


----------



## Salynn (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeronikaJ* 
_OMG! What is that bright bright green pigment in your collection? PRO obviously, but what's the name of it? thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I believe that one is Chartruese Pigment!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 6, 2006)

ahhhh....I need a cigarette...

and I don't smoke.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

So awesome!


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (Jun 21, 2007)

:cartwheel: :jump: :woots: i wish i had half as much as you.... Seriously....


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 22, 2007)

wow!! i like ur collection!! do u use all of it!!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 25, 2007)

I LOVE all the eye stuff and especially the close up of the paints.


----------



## nibjet (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm jealous! amazing collection


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2007)

beautiful collection


----------



## Hilly (Jun 27, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 27, 2007)

I am sooo jealous of you right now.


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 11, 2007)

in the pic that's right below your false eyelashes, what's the bright coral/pinky e/s in the middle? it's sooo perrtyy


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_in the pic that's right below your false eyelashes, what's the bright coral/pinky e/s in the middle? it's sooo perrtyy_

 
That is Virgin Isle CCB =)


----------



## TIERAsta (Jul 13, 2007)

i'm SO jealous!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 16, 2007)

you're collection is amazing! i love all of your eye stuff. your lips glosses are to die for!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 16, 2007)

you have a great collection!!!!!!!!!! You have some stuff that I can only dream of owning!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ixiechic (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh my! LOVING your stash!


----------



## Mxue (Sep 2, 2007)

Woah, that is awesome. Do you know how much that all cost? I wish my collection was that bigg.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

Great stuff.  Like your Chroma shadow.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome collection!


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 9, 2007)

wow!! i am speechless!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2007)

woow thats amazing!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 25, 2007)

Lovely collection


----------



## Phantom Goddess (Oct 28, 2007)

That is a stunningly beautiful collection!!


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

love the collection!!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 28, 2007)

(finger exhausted from scrolling!) Wow,awesome collection!!!


----------



## wahine (Nov 18, 2007)

am drooling over your falsies!


----------



## star_eyed_goof (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol, great collection!


----------



## gitts (Jan 31, 2009)

That is one impressive collection!


----------



## eidetica (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW!  That's some intensive labor in the MAC mines.


----------



## Human_Behaviour (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow what a huge collection, that´s freakin crazy!! Do you really use all that makeup? ...I see you got some really nice eyecandys in there ^^


----------



## cuiran (Feb 5, 2009)

beautiful collection


----------



## xSharon (Jul 5, 2009)

i'm in love


----------



## enthusiast (Jul 26, 2009)

one thought: drool


----------



## ExplicitKisses (Jul 26, 2009)

Speechless


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 26, 2009)

You have a wonderful collection!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 26, 2009)

amazing collection


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 28, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## crshanburn (Aug 2, 2009)

everything...'tear'.. is just... so... beautiful lol


----------



## JennXOXO (Aug 3, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

i love those shu lashes!


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

oih sooo jealous!  You must be so proud


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Great Collection!


----------

